# Cits ... >  Crozet FBD programmēšana

## MartinsDz

Labdien meklēju palīdzību (konsultāciju) lieta tāda ka ir radusies vajadzība pēc PLC izvēlējos Crozet Millenium 3 CD20 SMART, pamatu sabakstīju FBD valodiņā bet tagad ir vajadzīgs displeju dabūt pie dzīvības un esmu iebraucis galīgā neziņā.... 
Ja kāds ir ar viņiem krāmējies lūdzu dodiet zināt  :: 
Paldies

----------

